
If you could have a Q&A with a tech entrepreneur, or brand, who would it be? - bromelus2013
Hi everyone!My name is Beth and I help run AskMeAnything.Me. It&#x27;s a members-only platform that allows users to ask any questions directly to successful person or brand in Q&amp;A format. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.askmeanything.me&#x2F;<p>We have featured a lot of interesting people on our site like Ashton Kutcher and the founding engineer of Pinterest, Yash Nelapati and even got the attention of marketing guru, Guy Kawasaki. We even featured rising silicon valley startup, TINT with their co-founder Nikhil Aitharaju.<p>However even with our evergreen collection of content, we are still looking for more people to be featured on the site. I want to know from all of yall what person or organization (ex. Buffer, Zenefits, etc.) that you would like to be featured on the site with ? Heck, even a commentator and their brand can be featured!
======
pavanb
I am the co-founder of You can also submit the Q&A requests here
[http://www.askmeanything.me/ama_requests](http://www.askmeanything.me/ama_requests)

Hope you like it and would appreciate your feedback

------
andrei9982
Manoj Bhargava

~~~
pavanb
Thanks! You can also submit your Q&A requests here
[http://www.askmeanything.me/ama_requests](http://www.askmeanything.me/ama_requests)

------
Amir6
Max Levchin

